# Front end loader installation Ford 4000



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

I found a junkyard front end loader to attach to my '66 Ford 4000 but I have an installation question.

The FEL has no "supports" or "legs" to stand it up and drive the tractor into it. Has anyone got a clever solution to this issue? I don't really have the means to suspend it from anything, and propping it up on jackstands won't work as the tractor obviously needs to drive into it.

Thanks,


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Knowing what kind of loader it is would help. Pictures would help a LOT.
The bucket and lift arms can usually be removed as seperate pieces. Disconnect the bucket and pull it out of the way. Then disconnect the lift arms and lift the back end up, over and off the main frame. Then you just have to deal with the main frame which will be much lighter and unwieldy.

Some loaders have seperate halves of the main frame -L/R that you can remove seperately. Others are one piece and have to go on and come off as a unit.
I removed this loader alone, by hand. The sides of the main frame were seperate. I also put it back onto the tractor. Alone, by hand. It wasn't a bad job.
If your main frame is one piece and you don't have another machine to luft it then you'll need to build an A frame - like a giant saw horse - to lift it up with a come a long then drive into it.
But again, without a picture or two of your loader we really can't offer much advice on how to install it. If you built a big A frame you could leave on your property you could put it on and take it off on occasion. I would hate to have a loader on a tractor all the time. Loader make a long, cumbersome, hard steering dreadnaught out of an otherwise nimble tractor.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Forgot the photo.


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey all,
I solved the problem as to how to mount the loader, now I'm working through connecting the hydraulics. The control bank has 3 levers, one for up/down, one for crowding the bucket, and a third one for an auxillary control that isn't used.

So far so good...trouble is there is one port for fluid inlet (from the tractor) but 2 outlets...I don't understand why there are 2 outlets. I was going to connect the inlet to the fitting on the tractor, and plumb the outlet back to the filler on the rear axle.

The photo shows the outlet side of the bank, with the 2 hoses I'm referencing. If anyone can help me figure out what to do with the extra hose that'd be great.

Also...what is the most likely cause on a Ford 4000 of the hydraulics bleeding down as soon as the engine is switched off? Even under power the hydraulics won't stay up unless the control arm is all the way up. Fluid recently changed and refilled.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks to me that it's a power beyond valve. One is return to tank for the Valve's and the other is to power a second valve bank. I see outlet on the one, is there enny markings on the other. I and not 100 percent on this. For the cylinders it sounds like a bad cylinder. Badly scorn or out of round bore . This is my guess.


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

I experimented (and made a mess) yesterday with the 2 outlet hoses to try to sort out what is going on. The hose marked "V2 Outlet" flows oil continually regardless if the loader is being used, the other flows oil only when the hydraulic valves levers are used.

Does this help anyone in determining what to do? I can only plumb one of them into the resevoir, the other must be blocked.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Most definitely a power beyond valve. The v2 port is for second set of valves.
No you can not cap one of them. If you are not powering a second set of valves you must put both of them on return to tank. Put a T on one of the hoses and attache the other to it and then to tank


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Most definitely a power beyond valve. The v2 port is for second set of valves.
> No you can not cap one of them. If you are not powering a second set of valves you must put both of them on return to tank. Put a T on one of the hoses and attache the other to it and then to tank


This explains why the loader didn't work when I capped the V2 outlet. Thank you a lot...I'll report back.


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

Worked like a charm!! Thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad I could help


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

The loader is working great, a very handy addition. One follow-up question though. I hav a selector knob on the tractor to choose the loader or the rear 3-point to use. Pulling it out powers the loader, pushing it in powers the 3 point. I think somewhere in the middle will do both but I've yet to find that setting.

Interestingly, if I pull the knob out the loader still doesn't work unless the 3-point height lever is all the way up.

Can anyone with knowledge of the system understand why this might be the case?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It is a simple system, either the loader OR the 3pt... I'm pretty sure it's working the way it should.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

There are a few different selector valves out there. As deerhide said one or the other and my 3400 has 3 point, both and auxiliary. Only you can determine which you have


----------



## VicDon (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello. I have a 1963 ford 4000 172 gas engine. I recently found a loader of around the same time period. The tractor has no auxiliary hydraulics on it. I want to be able to run a loader as we as a hydraulic top link on the 3 point. I have seen the valve kits on eBay for between $200 and $400.
If I want to be able to operate both, do I need to get a certain one? I appreciate any info.


----------

